# Carte.



## Nicosun (6 Février 2010)

La question va sembler un peu bizarre avec tous les GPS etc..

mais y a t'il des cartes sur l'iPhone, des cartes routières complètes consultable hors connexion.

Ou un moyen de charger des morceaux de carte sur plan pour qu'il reste sur le DD de l'iphone.

Merci d'avance.


----------



## Gwen (6 Février 2010)

À part scanner toi même tes cartes pour les mètres dans l'iPhone, je ne connais pas de solutions autres.

Mais bon, comme tu dis, il y a les GPS pour cette fonction de cartes offline.


----------



## Nicosun (6 Février 2010)

comment ça off line ? Tu veut dire qu'un truc comme tomtom ou autres n'utilise pas la 3G et les cartes sont sur le DD ?


----------



## lsr (6 Février 2010)

Nicosun a dit:


> comment ça off line ? Tu veut dire qu'un truc comme tomtom ou autres n'utilise pas la 3G et les cartes sont sur le DD ?


Normalement oui, quand tu vois la taille de l'appli, 500Mo à 1Go, c'est que les cartes sont stockées sur l'iPhone.
Tu peux essayer en enlevant la carte sim, la puce GPS sera toujours utilisable, et du coup les applis GPS aussi... (comme tom tom).


----------



## Nicosun (6 Février 2010)

Ok merci j'ai toujours eu peur avec cette histoire de donnée a l'étrangers que cela me coute la peau des machins


----------



## Gwen (6 Février 2010)

Nicosun a dit:


> comment ça off line ? Tu veut dire qu'un truc comme tomtom ou autres n'utilise pas la 3G et les cartes sont sur le DD ?



Oui, exactement. L'application carte de l'iPhone utilise la 3G pour charger les cartes alors que les Tom Tom (moche soit dit en passant) ou autre Navigon stockent les cartes sur ton appareil

C'est pour ça que j'ai acheté Navigon Europe pour mon voyage en Espagne afin d'éviter d'éclater mon forfait avec les cartes Google


----------



## Nicosun (6 Février 2010)

Ok super.

En cherchant sur l'iTunes store j'ai trouvé plein de carte nommée High definition + le nom de la carte. Mais aucune photo d'écran n'apparait. Tu ne saurait pas ce que c'est ?


----------



## Gwen (6 Février 2010)

Apparemment, c'est juste un scan d'une carte. Pas très intéressant, mais je n'en ai jamais téléchargé personnellement.
Autant scanner soit même son atlas 

J'ai trouvé des cartes, par exemple de Barcelone, qui donnait le plan de la ville, mais je ne pouvais pas chercher le nom des rues ni me repérer facilement. Par conte, le positionnement par GPS marchait.

Ils ont pleins de cartes différentes, peut être cela peut te suffire.

http://itunes.apple.com/fr/artist/dubbele-com/id314206808

Tu as même des versions light pour tester.


----------



## Nicosun (18 Février 2010)

Il y aussi une app qui s'appelle Off Map, mais apparemment ce n'est pas vraiment complet.


----------

